# Instant Jungle Landing Zone In Vietnam



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice little video clip with CH-54''s.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW, THAT'S IMPRESSIVE!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2010)

Ker-fricken-boom! Hell of a shock wave.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet!

Wonder why they didn't use more of those?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 17, 2010)

Ka-frikky-boom indeed! Wouldn't a good-sized fuel-air explosive do the same thing, but with a larger cleared area?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Shockwave was certainly impressive!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe that is a fuel air explosive.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm. Vid said it was a 10,000-lb bomb with a modified nose so that it exploded above-ground and didn't create a crater. I'll have to watch it again.

Edit....sure as heck looks like an F/A. According to the vid, its an M121 10,000-lb'er. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-121_(bomb)


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 18, 2010)

Woah! 

That will certainly make way for a clean landing zone.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Hmm. Vid said it was a 10,000-lb bomb with a modified nose so that it exploded above-ground and didn't create a crater. I'll have to watch it again.
> 
> Edit....sure as heck looks like an F/A. According to the vid, its an M121 10,000-lb'er. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-121_(bomb)



You are right. I thought it was a daisy cutter and always believed that was a FAE. I guess they can't make a FAE that big.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 20, 2010)

Just from watching the vid (without any sound), I would've sworn that the blast was FAE, not conventional explosives. 10,000-lbs??? That'd leave a crater no matter how high up it went off! First time I watched the vid, I thought I'd mis-heard the size of the bomb, and just assumed that the "M121" designation was that of an FAE that I was unaware of (that happens a lot).


----------

